# Seeding Alfalfa



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Need some tips on seeding alfalfa. I know that 1/4 depth is idea (silt/loam soil here) but i don't have a drill. Any ideas on how to seed without special equipment?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Do you have access to a Brillion sure stand seeder with a small seed box?

Regards, Mike


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Broadcasting and than harrowing a couple of times.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Hugh said:


> Need some tips on seeding alfalfa. I know that 1/4 depth is idea (silt/loam soil here) but i don't have a drill. Any ideas on how to seed without special equipment?


A lot mix it with dry fertilizer and airflow it on.Then roll it in or drag lightly.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Mike, I don't have access to one. What is "airflow it on"?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I over seed my hay fields every year by mixing the hay seed in with the fertilizer. Only about 1pound/acre but it is keeping the field thick, Just used a spin spreader. Just got done the other day over seeding an old pasture with alfalfa. Just waiting to see how it will come up now.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Hugh said:


> Mike, I don't have access to one. What is "airflow it on"?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0pVb0pWUms

They either mix the seed at the plant with the fertilizer in a mixer or some have micro bins on airflow for seed or sulfer,zinc,etc


----------



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

For the guys/gals here on Haytalk that don't have a lot of equipment or run a big outfit--- I hope you find this helpful.

Heres how I plant a "new" field.

First, I run a ripper 10-12 inches deep through the field to break up compacted soil. If you don't have a ripper available, don't worry about it--- some folks rip it--- some folks don't.

Next, I disk the field 4-6 inches deep. Run one direction to be sure the entire field surface it broke loose, and then make a few finish passes 45 degrees to the original direction, which will get rid of any bigger clumps of dirt that didn't break up.

With the field in this ruffed up condition, I broadcast fertilizer (urea) then drag the field smooth. If the field was disked proper, the fertilizer will be in the ground 1-2 inches.

Now that the field is nice and smooth--- its time for everyones favorite pastime--- pick'in rocks.LOL. Don't be shy. Get your field cleaned up now, so you'll have a good ride and not have anything except hay go through your equipment come harvest.

Since I broadcast my seed, I want to make sure its not just sitting on top of the ground to feed the birds. I set my disk strait and go over the field like a seeder but only let the disk into the ground about 1 1/2 inches. In a properly prepared field, the furrows from the disk will fall closed somewhat behind the blades, giving you a planting depth of 1/4-1/2 inch.

The rest is pretty well strait forward. Broadcast your seed--- drag the field to cover the seed--- and make one pass over the entire field with a roller.

After you put up your equipment for the night--- be sure to do the rain dance.LOL.

Now get out there and make some "GREEN".lol


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Hugh said:


> Need some tips on seeding alfalfa. I know that 1/4 depth is idea (silt/loam soil here) but i don't have a drill. Any ideas on how to seed without special equipment?


Most county extension offices can set you up with one. seed drill that is


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Hugh,

60 years ago we used a grain drill with a clover box and a Brillion Cultapacker.

Then 35 years ago I purchased a Brillion Cultapacker seeder.

Then I read information from Missouri that the drill & packer combination was the most efficient, but I was too cheap to go back.

The least cost is a spreader of come kind and allow the rain to set the seed depth. Some use a crop dusting plane to do the seeding. Some then water the seed in, or have the rain water the seed in, or pull a drag harrow.

For seeding alfalfa into a pasture I recommend feeding alfalfa hay that has gone to seed to the livestock. They will plant the seed for you in an ideal seed bed.

My self I enjoy using the Brillion Seeder.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

hay wilson in TX said:


> Hugh,
> 
> 60 years ago we used a grain drill with a clover box and a Brillion Cultapacker.
> 
> ...


Does the cow seeder spread the seed evenly?  However if you are just using manure to fertilize you really have to be careful of where those cows got their feed. If they are eating weedy hay that the weeds had gone to seed you also will have some nicely planted weeds as well.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

I will have a wheel line in place. I suppose I could broadcast the seed and then water the seed "in." I'm guessing the splash will get some soil over the seed. Another thought that someone might chime-in on: Any opinions on dragging the area with chain link fence?


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Does the cow seeder spread the seed evenly?  That is good 

However *if you are just using manure to fertilize you really have to be careful of where those cows got their feed. * *If they are eating weedy hay that the weeds had gone to seed you also will have some nicely planted weeds as well. *

You broke the code! Feed Bar Ditch Hay and have bar ditch weeds in your nice clean pasture.

This is why so many feed hay in a small area to keep the weeds concentrated.

In a good relationship the buyer will pay for clean hay and the grower will take the effort to have weed free hay.

Fact is some Federal Forestry Service Lands require only certified weed free hay be fed on the land.

Sad Thing is few hay buyers will pay for weed free hay, they buy mostly based on price. So They Get To Geed Bar Ditch Hay mor often then not.


----------

